# MDR oder MDA Teletrend, Mainz



## Telekomunikacja (12 April 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Sagt jemandem von Euch die Firma *"MDR Teletrend, Mainz"* oder *"MDA Teletrend, Mainz"* etwas?

Die haben gerade bei mir angerufen. Da ich grad nicht viel Zeit hatte, musste cih sie auf heute abend vetrösten, wehalb sie mir Ihren Begehr dann auch gar nicht mitteilen wollten: "Dann rufe ich heute abend nochmal an."  Eilig, eilig.  

Unter google.de wird man leider nur bedingt fündig: *http://www.altramelia.it/mess_8210_2400629.html*. Dort scheint ebenfalls eher Ratlosigkeit zu herrschen.


----------

